# Reserving lenses in Hong Kong (Broadway)?



## jdong217 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm about to put down a deposit for the Nikon 85mm f/1.4G at Broadway since it's out of stock everywhere and Broadway is the only place that will let me reserve one in the next shipment. I know Broadway is really reputable but I just want to know if anyone has had a bad experience with them?

Dammit, I called Echo Photo and Audio on Saturday and they had it in stock. I didn't make it there till Sunday and by then someone had bought it already.


----------

